# Japan Forum > All Things Japanese >  Have you been mistaken for a European in Japan ?

## Maciamo

Same topic as Have you been taken for an American while in Japan ?3 but for Americans to share their own experiences. Non-Americans please refrain from posting here.

----------


## Chidoriashi

Yes, I have been mistaken for British.
But honestly it did not bother me. I suppose in my earlier years it might have been annoying, but as time has progressed here, I have chilled out quite a bit, and it takes a lot more for me to get my panties in wad about something. 

As I posted before, I find most people do the sensible thing and just ask. In fact the last person to ask me where I was from was a 7 year old. 

For the record this "assuming" phenomenon is really not that widespread throughout Japan. I think the real issue here is (and not just the OP, but anybody) is that people remember the few times it does happen because they get very insulted by it. But in reality the vast majority of Japanese people out there don't assume jack sh*t about where you are from, and when it comes down to actually interacting with you most people will just ask you.

----------


## Elizabeth

Most Japanese also don't attach a strong stigma to their fellow nationals from certain prefectures the way place of birth discrimination goes down in America (and Europe?). Which might make it more natural not to evaluate white foreigners in those terms. Besides having limited knowledge of geographic distinctions to use against us. Other Asians no doubt do get held to a much different standard.  :Sou ka:

----------

